# Have boots/bindings improved much in the last 7 years?



## noone1 (Nov 16, 2015)

So, I'm going to get back into snowboarding after a long hiatus and I was wondering if stuff has changed for the better significantly over the last 7 years. All my stuff is in good condition, but I would have no problem going out and buying it all again if things have come a long way.

I'm guessing the board is fine, but boots/bindings seem like maybe they've improved more in terms of materials, comfort etc.

Any thoughts? Assume money is no object


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Well shit, if money's no object go crazy! The industry needs you 

Personally, I'd get back into it with your current gear for a couple days to make sure you are actually getting back into it fully and it's worth making the investment. If the gear you've got will hold you feet to your board, and your board will slide down snow, then it's perfectly fine for the purpose of re-testing the waters. Then once you've got the stoke back, go crazy and buy some newer updated gear!


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

What boards do you have?

I think most would say new boots first, bindings second, and then board.


----------



## black300zx (Sep 28, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Well shit, if money's no object go crazy! The industry needs you
> 
> Personally, I'd get back into it with your current gear for a couple days to make sure you are actually getting back into it fully and it's worth making the investment. If the gear you've got will hold you feet to your board, and your board will slide down snow, then it's perfectly fine for the purpose of re-testing the waters. Then once you've got the stoke back, go crazy and buy some newer updated gear!


This is basically what I did last year. Last year was the first time I got out multiple times in a season since highschool, and it had been a couple years since I had rode. My board/bindings were 12+ years old and I rode the hell out of them last year and just had fun getting back into it. My last day of the season I broke a binding and now I've got a fresh new setup for this season 

I'd start off with your old setup. Knock the rust off, figure out what you enjoy now, and keep your eyes open for end of season deals.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Get new boots, your feet will thank you.


----------



## noone1 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have what appears to be a Burton Clash (?) board and Burton "Freestyle" bindings. Probably Burton boots, though I forgot to look. The boots do have the quick tightening strings you just pull. All of this was bought late 2009 or very early 2009.


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

You can still find last year deals on Evo.com and a lot of the online retailers. Just bought my wife a brand new 2014/15 Hel Yes for 45% off.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

FrontRange said:


> You can still find last year deals on Evo.com and a lot of the online retailers. Just bought my wife a brand new 2014/15 Hel Yes for 45% off.


just checked. that Yes Hel Yes is a GREAT deal. 

Dammit, why did you have to post that. FRICK!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

noone1 said:


> I have what appears to be a Burton Clash (?) board and Burton "Freestyle" bindings. Probably Burton boots, though I forgot to look. The boots do have the quick tightening strings you just pull. All of this was bought late 2009 or very early 2009.


If that was the year they made em with dairy products
They've soured for sure.

I have gear older than that, that still crushes most shit that comes out today.

If it was shit when it was new it's still shit.

If it was awesome when it was new, it should still be awesome.


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

noone1 said:


> I have what appears to be a Burton Clash (?) board and Burton "Freestyle" bindings. Probably Burton boots, though I forgot to look. The boots do have the quick tightening strings you just pull. All of this was bought late 2009 or very early 2009.


That's a pretty Entry Level Setup, so if ya wanna get right back into the swing of things I'd upgrade if I were you!!!!! 

The Snowboard World is your Oyster!!!!!

Go and get Shucked!!!!! (Interpreted as - Give as many details to the crew on here, and they'll offer plenty of options to keep your mind busy!!!!!)


----------



## noone1 (Nov 16, 2015)

So, I have no real interest in parks. I'm looking for gear that will otherwise be good for all-around. I'd eventually like to do a lot of heli boarding. Comfort is also a top priority to me.

Price doesn't matter, but no need to waste money.

I figure I'll just go with all Burton stuff and make it easy.


----------



## noone1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bump for a bunch of recommendations. Thanks in advance!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

If you want to stick with Burton and you have no interest in hitting the park check out their all mountain/groomer boards. Then decide what camber profile you want - trad camber, rocker/camber hybrid etc. Perhaps start with the board up from the clash...the process...a twin you can take in the park but also a mid-level level board for dicking around the mountain on. Or maybe you feel more confident and can step it up to the custom which is stiffer and perhaps more versatile. If heli boarding / freeriding is on the menu for your first season back you might want to get something more directional in design with a profile that will allow you to bomb it and deal with pow too. The Burton Barracuda could be it for you or the flight attendant although that's a serious board probably something you want to check out once you've eased back into it and are up and running. My recs...if cash no object, get 2 boards...a process or custom for resort riding and a barracuda for deep stuff/backcountry/also rideable on resort groomers.

Bindings - can't ever go wrong with the Cartel...you can slap em on anything and they'll do the job. Malavita another good choice.

Boots - personal preference is big here. Soft/stiff etc. Stick with Burton if you intend getting burton bindings and deck. Buy the boots first. Try on a ton of different models and make sure whoever serves you knows how to fit you into the boot. Maybe start with the Burton Imperial which is a great match with all the bindings and boards mentioned above if you are into something med/stiff...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

noone1 said:


> Bump for a bunch of recommendations. Thanks in advance!


Boot: 32 TM-2
Binding: Burton Malavita or Cartel

You have no baseline. These options are the top of the baseline food chain. 32 is a serious snowboard boot company and the TM-2 has been their rider's choice now for over a decade (afaik).

All of these choices are top comfort and performance along with mid-stiff support that will lend to any kind of riding.

Aside from real world input, there isn't much point in you venturing far from middle unless you weigh a ton (which means you need stiff boots and bindings no matter what, from the impression I get from teh bigger dudes).

You don't ride park, so just eliminate all those soft options off the bat.

Then the only question is do you need or want a super stiff setup.

There are alot of comparable options in other brands, however I believe that a cross section of all snowboarders will return basically what I said as the most popular answer. 

Other boot manufacturers I'd consider(different brands fit ppl different):

Burton
K2
Flow
Salomon

Bindings:

k2
salomon

pretty much any mid stiff unibody plastic base design with a mid range flex or slightly stiffer.

Union is well represented here and I support them in spirit, but cannot get behind metal bindings. I hope for their sake they are able to embrace unibody at some point, as Burton has never bought any loyalty from me (by that I mean by being awesome around here like the Union guys), although I do hella like their binders, and their customer support is great. To be fair I've had fantastic support with any snow company I've had to deal with, even ones whose products I don't like.

Whatever you do, don't buy cheap boots. All lower priced boot models (afaik) are noodle socks. Fuck those pasta leiderhosen!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Boots - personal preference is big here. Soft/stiff etc. *Stick with Burton if you intend getting burton bindings and deck*. Buy the boots first. Try on a ton of different models and make sure whoever serves you knows how to fit you into the boot.


otherwise sound advice but there's no reason at all to stick just with Burton boots just cos you want to go with Burton bingings. Any boot will fit almost any binding (never came across any problem and mixed boot/bindings of Samomon/Ride/Nidecker/Burton/K2/Spark/Deeluxe...) Each brand has bit different fit, go for the boot which fits your _feet_ best, no matter which brand.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

noone1 said:


> .... I'd eventually like to do a lot of heli boarding. ....


you must be loaded?

If you really are going to do a lot of heli-boarding, I would avoid a freestyle/park board. I would want a dedicated powder board.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> you must be loaded?
> 
> If you really are going to do a lot of heli-boarding, I would avoid a freestyle/park board. I would want a dedicated powder board.


...or a dedicated big mountain freeride board . It all depends on the BC terrain and snow... aaaand personal preference


----------

